# First video using Osmo 2 with iPhone - dog walk



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought I'd share dog walk with my new hand held motorised gimbal.

2 key test conditions

1. Stairs

2. Jogging

Does the gimbal smooth them out.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> Thought I'd share dog walk with my new hand held motorised gimbal.
> 
> 2 key test conditions
> 
> ...


 Yes. It's really quite smooth. :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice and very smooth.

I thought of getting one of these to use it for photography due to lack of image stabilization on most phones but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Definitely nice for video though.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Great, now if only they did one that attaches a GoPro onto my ski poles.... :tongue:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Extremely good....enjoyed that 

Lovely pooch......keep him out of mud and water, that horrible Alabama Rot


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

wrenny1969 said:


> Does the gimbal smooth them out.


 Some. I could still see some up-down bouncing, and some jerky panning. Might be less noticeable if "overcranked" to result in slo-mo.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> Some. I could still see some up-down bouncing, and some jerky panning. Might be less noticeable if "overcranked" to result in slo-mo.


 I used a "double tap" on the control stick button a fair bit. It re-centres the camera. More of a test session really. It's never going to look perfect but I'm looking forward to doing more with it :yes:



RWP said:


> Extremely good....enjoyed that
> 
> Lovely pooch......keep him out of mud and water, that horrible Alabama Rot


 Lol, it's a "her", Coco. What's Alabama rot?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> I used a "double tap" on the control stick button a fair bit. It re-centres the camera. More of a test session really. It's never going to look perfect but I'm looking forward to doing more with it :yes:
> 
> Lol, it's a "her", Coco. What's Alabama rot?


 Been on the news quite a lot.....fatal for dogs. The disease is not understood but originated in Alabama a fair while ago. Dogs present with lesions on the legs and elsewhere and develop kidney failure. The best vets can do to avoid more cases here is advise that dogs be kept out of mud and muddy puddles. Give your dog a thorough wash down after a walk.

There have been quite a few cases in the UK, and its not exactly of plague proportion, but worth following Veterinary advice :thumbsup:

The causes are being investigated.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

RWP said:


> Been on the news quite a lot.....fatal for dogs. The disease is not understood but originated in Alabama a fair while ago. Dogs present with lesions on the legs and elsewhere and develop kidney failure. The best vets can do to avoid more cases here is advise that dogs be kept out of mud and muddy puddles. Give your dog a thorough wash down after a walk.
> 
> There have been quite a few cases in the UK, and its not exactly of plague proportion, but worth following Verinary advice :thumbsup:
> 
> The causes are being investigated.


 thanks for that, she's going to the vets for a pet passport jabs etc. this week will ask them more about this.


----------

